# So Surreal 2.0



## April (Jan 18, 2016)

Welcome to *So Surreal 2.0*... let's begin this one with the God of all that is surreal - Salvador Dali...




​


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)

Very nice, and thank you for both the new thread and the post!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2016)

The new thread woke me up!


----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2016)

What a great start! I'm stealing pics for my pinterest cuz y'all posted some GOOD ones. I will add at my usual hour...later tonight. That's my pic posting schedule. Nighttime.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jan 18, 2016)

​


----------



## April (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 19, 2016)

Recreation - Frida Kahlo

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 19, 2016)

The Tripatorium - Kris Kuksi

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)

​


----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 20, 2016)

Aurora - Remedios Varo

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 20, 2016)

Valley Of The Moon - Remedios Varo

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)

♥​


----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Dajjal (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


>




 
Glow worm Caves in Waitomo, New Zealand.​


----------



## Alex. (Jan 26, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Magnificent!

The one I posted is from the
*Sea of Stars, Vaadhoo Island, Maldives*


----------



## Alex. (Jan 26, 2016)

Fly Geyser in Nevada​


----------



## April (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 27, 2016)

Reminds me of Clark Gable


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 28, 2016)

*& she's buying a stairway......................

to heaven...*


----------



## April (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 31, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 31, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 31, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Feb 1, 2016)

This describes my mood this morning.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 3, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 3, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 3, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

WOW! ^^^^^^


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 6, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 6, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 6, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 8, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 9, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


>



reminds me of monty python.


----------



## playtime (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 9, 2016)

lol...


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 12, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>



Took me a couple of seconds to see it!


----------



## April (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2016)

Slightly Surreal by Dal66, on Flickr


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 13, 2016)

*****SMLE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 17, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>


So cool~!


----------



## Alex. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2016)

with many more @ Incredible images reveal what sound looks like


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 19, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 19, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 19, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 20, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 26, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 26, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 26, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE******


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 26, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 2, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Alex. (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 4, 2016)

longknife said:


>


----------



## playtime (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)

(ugh)


----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 7, 2016)

Angels you need two more to complete the theme.


----------



## April (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)

(ack)


----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2016)

From The Guaardian


----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 18, 2016)

*Peter Fischli David Weiss Collection*


----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 19, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 19, 2016)

*****GRIN*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 19, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 19, 2016)

*****GRIN*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 19, 2016)

*****GRIN*****


----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 22, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2016)

Yuck


----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2016)

(bird brain lol)


----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>


That is just creepy.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 25, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 27, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 28, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## G.T. (Mar 28, 2016)

8=====D


----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 28, 2016)

G.T. said:


> 8=====D







I see your infatuation with phallus symbols has grown.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)

Bubble Pop..


----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 31, 2016)

Trash Art 599 by Rob van den Berg, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 2, 2016)

*Brave Heart*





*Beef Heart *


----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2016)

Some awesome posts above


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 2, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)

Tornado sucks up a rainbow


----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 6, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 6, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)

*Wind Cathedral, Namibia*


----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)

*The Yunnan Stone Forest - China*


----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)

* The Rainbow Eucalyptus Tree - those colours are NATURALLY occurring! *


----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)

*The paperbark cherry, or Tibetan cherry tree*.


----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)

The Whistler Tree in Portugal is the world's oldest, largest cork tree. Cork comes from a single species of oak trees.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)

Makes me dizzy just looking at that.


----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 14, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 14, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)

Dew soaked dandelion


----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)

water umbrella


----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 19, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 19, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 19, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 21, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 72426​


That mouth leads to where.......


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2016)

*****SMILE******


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)

*I LOVE LOVE LOVE PURPLE!!* AngelsNDemons


----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)

I have never seen one of these.


----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)

Why does it seem so difficult to select the right threads to post in?


----------



## playtime (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)

longknife said:


> Why does it seem so difficult to select the right threads to post in?





Maybe we need a "Anything and Everything" thread. Sometimes I get stuck figuring which thread I need too.


----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2016)

Kat said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it seem so difficult to select the right threads to post in?
> ...


We have one of those made by A&D.


----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)

Kat said:


>




Angel thread


----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...




You mean the one for music?? Gracie


----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)

longknife said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





???  longknife 

Actually I found this under fairies, but I thought it was surreal. :dunno


----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 3, 2016)

she reminds me of the handsome australian  Heath Ledger the Joker...in female


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (May 4, 2016)




----------



## April (May 4, 2016)




----------



## April (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 9, 2016)




----------



## April (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 11, 2016)

Low Tide


----------



## Kat (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 15, 2016)

Handsome talented with a nice family.....he should have never gone to Hollywood.....


----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2016)

AngelsNDemons 

This is you.


----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2016)




----------



## April (May 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> AngelsNDemons
> 
> This is you.


It is.  I have that very same saying/image in my photo gallery. ♥


----------



## longknife (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## April (May 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 25, 2016)




----------



## April (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 1, 2016)

*****SAD SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)

The Hausmannian Building in Paris, France looks like a blurred picture, but is a real building wrapped in an amazing mural by artist John Pugh.


----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)

This is an Italian apartment building in Milan. Everyone has their own little piece of forest on their patios.


----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## SixFoot (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2016)

"The Balance"


----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

6000 year old kiss


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)

Yikes Skye!


----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 2, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)

Yikes. Looks like some I went on in Alaska..


----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2016)

Kat said:


>



This is probably the most photographed village in Austria by far.


----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)

longknife said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Probably. I don't comprehend why anyone would live right there.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)

*Ice Cave Under A Volcano, Kamchatka, Russia By Daniel Kordan*


*




*


----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)

*Giant Wave, Nazare, Portugal*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)

*Group Of Killer Whales, Bering Sea By Alexander Burdin*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)

*Hot Water Thrown Into The Air, Antarctica By Grant Jasiunas*



*



*


----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 27, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 14, 2016)

longknife said:


>


Worth every bit of 5 Gold stars, if I could give them.


----------



## April (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 15, 2016)

optical illusion


----------



## Kat (Aug 15, 2016)

optical illusion


----------



## Kat (Aug 15, 2016)

Do you see the obvious? A face! Do you see the 'not so obvious? A word...! No, no I am not lying! (Hint... tilt your head to the right!)


----------



## Kat (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 15, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 15, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2016)

An Interview with a Surrealist Artist: Alberto Matsumura


----------



## Alex. (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 16, 2016)

I was 7 years old in all my full blown thuggery.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 28, 2016)

*****SMILE******


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 28, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)

Posted this in another thread, but think it will go in here as well.


----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 24, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 6, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 24, 2016)

La mariée Marc Chagall


----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 4, 2016)

​


----------



## April (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 6, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Welcome to *So Surreal 2.0*... let's begin this one with the God of all that is surreal - Salvador Dali...
> 
> View attachment 60281​


This thread is a year old and still going strong.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 6, 2017)

longknife said:


>


If you ate psychedelic mushrooms this IS probably what you would see.

But if you ate the wrong ones you would be dead too.

If you did not grow your own mushrooms or buy them at the grocery store you should not touch them at all.

Most wild mushrooms make you really sick for several days.

Some will kill you.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 6, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


>


This is reminiscent of Michelangelo -- only a winter perspective on perspective.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 8, 2017)

Got to go to sleep, Good night Kat


----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)

Seeing some really weird stuff tonight. Creeping me out! Must be bedtime. LOL


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 8, 2017)

Kat said:


> Seeing some really weird stuff tonight. Creeping me out! Must be bedtime. LOL






Yikes,  and thank you for that, befrore I dream tonight!!


----------



## April (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 16, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 16, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 16, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 1, 2017)

SEGHERS peintures - Galerie Feuillantine


----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)

Kat said:


>


Always loved this one....had it in my collection before my computer crashed.


----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)

Just eww


----------



## featherlite (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

longknife said:


>



That you, Diaz?


----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 Yep


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

longknife said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



I'm Mr. Rogers.


----------



## featherlite (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 14, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 14, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 14, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)

skye said:


>


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 25, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2017)

Love Tree


----------



## April (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## skye (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 24, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## skye (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 30, 2017)

That's actually me.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 30, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 119463
> 
> That's actually me.


Love it..


----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 1, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 119465



Thats awesome. I love all those weird filters.


----------



## April (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)

*No female frontal nudity.*


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## April (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## April (May 5, 2017)




----------



## April (May 6, 2017)




----------



## April (May 6, 2017)




----------



## April (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 10, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 10, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2017)




----------



## April (May 11, 2017)




----------



## April (May 11, 2017)

longknife said:


>


love this..


----------



## skye (May 11, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 11, 2017)




----------



## April (May 11, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 11, 2017)




----------



## April (May 11, 2017)

featherlite


----------



## featherlite (May 12, 2017)

Anglesndemons


----------



## April (May 12, 2017)




----------



## April (May 12, 2017)




----------



## April (May 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2017)




----------



## April (May 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2017)




----------



## April (May 23, 2017)




----------



## April (May 23, 2017)




----------



## April (May 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 24, 2017)




----------



## April (May 24, 2017)




----------



## April (May 24, 2017)




----------



## April (May 24, 2017)




----------



## April (May 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 30, 2017)




----------



## April (May 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2017)




----------



## April (May 31, 2017)




----------



## April (May 31, 2017)




----------



## April (May 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Dajjal (Jun 8, 2017)

I have not been looking at this thread for a while, so I do not know if you have seen the picture above.


----------



## April (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 10, 2017)

Modern surrealism art prints: contemporary surrealist artist gallery


----------



## Dalia (Jun 10, 2017)

Surrealism Dali Art Posters Salvador Dali | Ask Home Design


----------



## Dalia (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2017)

love love


----------



## April (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2017)

"Peace Please"


----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2017)

one last yes?


----------



## April (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

is this surreal is it  ??? Flamenco yes


----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 10, 2017)

10+ Of The Most Epic Long Exposure Shots Ever


----------



## April (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Aug 20, 2017)

Escher


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 20, 2017)

Muhammed said:


>





Muhammed said:


>


I was introduced to MC Escher's work in my teens......I do believe you are the first to post of him in this thread....

"Only those who attempt the absurd will achieve the impossible. I think it's in my basement...let me go upstairs and check." ~M.C. Escher.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)

Artiste: Chagall - Le surréalisme


----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)

fr.artquid.com/artwork


----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)

Moïche Zakharovitch Chagalov ,  dit Marc  Chagall  . Artiste  peintre


----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 10, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> View attachment 165242




The Hunter is not killing the deer....thank you. That's how I like it . Bless.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)

Diptyque's Crossing....: Edward Ulan, un maître contemporain russe du surréalisme


----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)

makers


----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## April (May 4, 2018)




----------



## April (May 4, 2018)




----------



## April (May 4, 2018)




----------



## April (May 7, 2018)




----------



## April (May 7, 2018)




----------



## April (May 7, 2018)




----------



## April (May 9, 2018)




----------



## April (May 11, 2018)




----------



## April (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 13, 2018)




----------



## April (May 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2018)




----------



## April (May 22, 2018)




----------



## April (May 24, 2018)




----------



## April (May 24, 2018)




----------



## April (May 24, 2018)




----------



## April (May 26, 2018)




----------



## April (May 26, 2018)




----------



## April (May 26, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 26, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2018)

Very nice avatar *April *


__________________________


----------



## April (Aug 16, 2018)

skye said:


> Very nice avatar *April *
> 
> 
> __________________________


Thank you, beautiful.


----------



## April (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2018)

so much love.....y'all....so much


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Windparadox (Oct 4, 2018)

`


----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2018)

It's a gif. and the forum won't show it.

go to 
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...r3MzMUOSCXyQCJoC/w663-h995/gplus851329212.gif


----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2018)

​


----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Windparadox (Nov 27, 2018)

`
`


----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 30, 2018)

Shadow art...


----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2019)

some area of Atlantis


----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 26, 2019)

Pillars of Hercules
The Pillars of Hercules was the phrase that was applied in Antiquity to the promontories that flank the entrance to the Strait of Gibraltar. 

Still....it looks surreal


----------



## April (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2019)

Plato description of Atlantis


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2019)

shield


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2019)

skye said:


> Plato description of Atlantis




but that is only a drawing

Atlantis was like all Europe and China  and Asia together ....HUGE...... all in an island in the Atlantic


----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2019)

Will Manhattan be the next Atlantis? may be it will.


----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 4, 2019)

​


----------



## skye (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 6, 2019)

Antediluvian Civilizations    ^^^

Love them


----------



## skye (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2019)

how would  the Sumerian Civilization would have looked...

Sumer is the earliest known civilization in the historical region of southern Mesopotamia, modern-day southern Iraq, during the Chalcolithic and Early Bronze ages, and arguably one of the first civilizations in the world along with Ancient Egypt and the Indus Valley.


----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2019)

skye said:


>



Isn't this from Stargate SG-1?


----------



## skye (Feb 10, 2019)

longknife said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I really don't know


----------



## April (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2019)

Atlantis....somewhere....


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2019)

transfer of power and knowledge  from  the Atlantis civilization  to the Egyptians

ain't that surreal


----------



## April (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Muhammed (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2019)

Max Ernst

The Antipope





The Barbarians


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2019)

skye said:


>




I knew giraffes had long necks, but peekaboo at 30,000 feet is a stretch.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 3, 2019)

The Lady of Elche


----------



## skye (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 19, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2019)




----------



## April (May 23, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2019)




----------



## April (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## percysunshine (Aug 9, 2019)

April said:


>


So pigs can fly....


----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2019)

Is this individual from Atlantis? before the deluge? before the Egyptians?

who knows....


----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2019)

the Sphinx.....so much older that Egypt ......from way back ....from Atlantis


*The Great Sphinx of Egypt and Atlantis*


----------



## April (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## skye (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2019)

The great flood..


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2019)

Atlantis...Solon


----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Dajjal (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## April (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2019)

A pedestrian looks at the sculpture entitled 'Survivors' by Cuban artist Roberto Fabelo during the 10th Art Biennial Exhibition in Havana, Cuba.


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2019)

Madrid Fashion Week.-


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2019)

A visitor looks at a work entitled "The Embrace," by Patricia Piccinini, featuring a model of a fictitious hairless rodent attacking a woman's face, at the Berlin Art Forum in Berlin.


----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 28, 2020)

jillian


----------



## April (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2022)

Chauloux Catherine, peintre contemporain, Galerie SAKAH | Art surréaliste, Peintre contemporain, Peintures fantaisie


----------



## April (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## April (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## April (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## April (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome back April. I am not currently posting in FZ so waiting for a different place to greet you.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## April (Feb 27, 2022)

Michelle420 said:


> Welcome back April. I am not currently posting in FZ so waiting for a different place to greet you.


Hiya Michelle, sweetie. ❤ And thank you, it's good to be back.. I think, lol. Things sure have seemed to have slowed down in the basement. Tho, I don't blame you for avoiding the crap zone. 

I so hope things are well with you these days.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2022)

April I hope the same for you. Yeah, the place is much different reflecting the times we live in.

Hugs and I will contribute to this thread when I find neat surreal art.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 4, 2022)

When I was a kid, this commercial was surreal.

It kind of still is. Ha.

I finally did get an inchworm. I loved that thing. It was everything the commercial made it out to be. I would hop on that thing and giggle my ass off. It was great.


----------



## April (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## April (Sep 4, 2022)




----------

